
The middle guys are dominating Australia's startup scene  - 123dotTV
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2014/03/middle-guys-dominating-australias-startup-scene/
======
gregsq
Fits with my impression that Australia has a tendency to rent seek. It's
manufacturing sector is pretty well hollowed out.

I couldn't follow the jargon much, so what do I know.

